# necessitare v avere bisogno di



## Londoner06

Hello forum members. I am trying to get my head around something very simple yet I am finding it confusing so far:

In English I say: _I need a taxi._

In Spanish we just say: _Necesito un taxi. _

So far in my Italian books I find _Mi bisogno, ho bisogno di. _Can't I just say _necessito un taxi?? _Seems very quirky to have to use avere...

Ciao,

Londoner06


----------



## irene.acler

Londoner06 said:


> Hello forum members. I am trying to get my head around something very simple yet I am finding it confusing so far:
> 
> In English I say: _I need a taxi._
> 
> In Spanish we just say: _Necesito un taxi. _
> 
> So far in my Italian books I find _Mi bisogna, ho bisogno di. _Can't I just say _necessito un taxi?? _Seems very quirky to have to use avere...
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Londoner06



In this case you need to say "ho bisogno di un taxi". "Necessito un taxi" is too much formal, in my opinion.


----------



## fra3nic

Mi bisogna  not correct!
Necessito un taxi  we never say it in italian!It is not uncorrect but too formal!

The equivalent of _I need a taxi _ is _Mi serve un taxi_


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Necessitare is an obsolete verb. You can only  find it in bureaucratic essays.

"Aver bisogno di" _or _"avere la necessità" is far more common.


----------



## lulu'73

"To need" in italian means "necessitare" but we don't use this verb very much.  We prefer say "avere bisogno".  Now, because "bisogno" is not a verb you cannot use it alone.  You have to use the verb "avere" with it.  That's why you should say "*ho* bisogno di un taxi".


----------



## fra3nic

Giannaclaudia said:


> Necessitare is an obsolete verb. You can only  find it in bureaucratic essays.
> 
> "Aver bisogno di" _or _"avere la necessità" is far more common.



 No Giannaclaudia, don't say it! It is not true! You find "necessitare" in all contexts! It is not obsolete! You find it more in written than spoken Italian but  it is a word used a lot! You write _necessitare_ and you say _aver bisogno, servire. _The difference is also that we don't use necessitare in first person: io necessito but usually in third person both singular and plural.


----------



## irene.acler

I agree with fra3nic, "necessitare" is used in many different types of texts. Nevertheless, it is a bit formal and I wouldn't use it in informal contexts.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

fra3nic said:


> No Giannaclaudia, don't say it! It is not true! You find "necessitare" in all contexts! It is not obsolete! You find it more in written than spoken Italian but it is a *word used a lot*! You write _necessitare_ and you say _aver bisogno, servire. _The difference is also that we don't use necessitare in first person: io necessito but usually in third person both singular and plural.


 
Certo, nello scritto, soprattutto di tipo burocratico, lo si trova.
Anch'io, quando redigo i verbali dei consigli di classe lo scrivo, ma nel parlato è difficile trovare qualcuno che lo usi, al di là della docenza universitaria.

Almeno, questa è la mia esperienza: non ho mai sentito dire "necessito un taxi!", bensì "ho bisogno di prendere un taxi" oppure "ho la necessità di trovare un taxi con urgenza".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

We could say that:

Necessitare = to necessitate
Avere bisogno = to need.


----------



## fra3nic

Giannaclaudia said:


> Certo, nello scritto, soprattutto di tipo burocratico, lo si trova.
> Anch'io, quando redigo i verbali dei consigli di classe lo scrivo, ma nel parlato è difficile trovare qualcuno che lo usi, al di là della docenza universitaria.
> 
> Almeno, questa è la mia esperienza: non ho mai sentito dire "necessito un taxi!", bensì "ho bisogno di prendere un taxi" oppure "ho la necessità di trovare un taxi con urgenza".



Perdonami Giannaclaudia, ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno dire _Ho la necessità di trovare un taxi con urgenza_. 
Per come l'hai messa giù, sembra che "necessitare" sia un termine strettamente settoriale e obsoleto nella lingua in uso e non è vero. La trovi spessissimo nei quotidiani. Siamo d'accordo sul fatto che sia un gradino iù su rispetto a "aver bisogno"...diciamo allora che è obsolote usare _necessitare _in prima persona singolare e plurale!


----------



## confusion

Concordo con chi dice che "necessitare" si usa.

Però, scusate la mia ignoranza...io direi "necessito *di *un taxi", voi no?


----------



## Londoner06

irene.acler said:


> In this case you need to say "ho bisogno di un taxi". "Necessito un taxi" is too much *too* formal, in my opinion.


----------



## irene.acler

Thank you for the correction, Londoner06!!


----------



## Shy1986

Necessitare esiste come verbo e viene usato ma non in tutti i contesti. Io non direi mai "necessito di un taxi" ma "ho bisogno di un taxi" o meglio ancora "devo prendere un taxi". Necessito è usato in altri contesti nel registro colloquiale italiano non credo si usi molto.

Londoner in my opinion in the italian spoken language the phrase "ho bisogno di un taxi" or "devo prendere un taxi" is more common


----------



## Londoner06

Prego Irene. 

Thank you all for your excellent points. One of my Italian friends told me that if she spoke Italian and I spoke Spanish that we would still understand each other due to the many similarities between the 2 languages. Indeed I found that to be the case when I visited Rome. But I do find myself saying _como_ (Spanish) instead of _come, _etc. Mateintwo put it well: _"__Pieta' per il poverino chi deve imparare l’italiano."_


Ciao e Buon Natale.

Londoner06


----------



## bettina83

Londoner06 said:


> Prego Irene.
> 
> Thank you all for your excellent points. One of my Italian friends told me that if she spoke Italian and I spoke Spanish that we would still understand each other due to the many similarities between the 2 languages. Indeed I found that to be the case when I visited Rome. But I do find myself saying _como_ (Spanish) instead of _come, _etc. Mateintwo put it well: _"__Pieta' per il poverino che deve imparare l’italiano."_
> 
> 
> Ciao e Buon Natale.
> 
> Londoner06


 
 buon Natale


----------



## Shy1986

Londoner06 said:


> _"__Pieta' per il poverino chi deve imparare l’italiano."_


 
Hai ragione=you're right

Buon Natale


----------



## avondaleboy

Ciao tutti,

Voglio sapere quando e usato necessitare vs. avere bisogno di qualcosa.  Per essempio: Si disse 'Necessito andare al bagno' o forse 'Ho bisogno di usare il bagno'?  

Grazie mille

Joe


----------



## rocknrollelena

Ciao Joe!

"Necessitare" è un verbo molto formale e antico, nell'italiano parlato non si usa più.
Quindi si dice "ho bisogno di usare il bagno".
Spero di averti aiutato.


----------



## giovannino

"Necessitare" è piuttosto formale e in una frase come la tua si userebbe "ho bisogno di" o "devo".

"Necessitare" può essere transitivo o intransitivo (anche se secondo me l'uso più comune è quello intransitivo, seguito da _di_):

*necessitàre* v.tr. to call for (sthg.): l’aumento della popolazione necessita una maggiore provvista di cibo; v.intr. 1 (aver bisogno) to need (sthg.): necessito di molte cose; il palazzo necessita di urgenti restauri; 2 (essere necessario) to be necessary: a questo punto necessita una riforma
(Garzanti)


----------



## whipsnade

Io direi "Devo andare in bagno", ma non so se va bene in situazioni formali, non credo.


----------



## rocknrollelena

whipsnade said:


> Io direi "Devo andare in bagno", ma non so se va bene in situazioni formali, non credo.


 
Sì concordo, anch'io direi così, ma in una situazione formale forse "Ho bisogno di" è meglio. Oppure qualcosa di meno tragico, come "dovrei andare un attimo in bagno".


----------



## avondaleboy

Grazie a tutti per una buona spiegazione!

Ciao.


----------



## spooky doll

Oppure "avrei bisogno di andare in bagno", "avrei bisogno di usare il bagno" può essere usato in un contesto formale
ciao!


----------



## fabry2811

Se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta, in un contesto formale diremmo:

_Necessito di andare in toilette_ !!

Alzi la mano chi ha usato questa espressione in vita sua??!!

Eppure è corretto......


----------



## Tristano

Necessitare, secondo lo Zingarelli, e' sia transitivo che intransitivo. Quando intransitivo, richiede la proposizione "di"  pero' faccio fatica a capire la (forse) sottile differenza tra di loro.
Gli esempi riportati sono: l'edificio necessita di manutenzione /  sono cose che necessitano tutta la nostra attenzione

Pero' mi pare anche possibile: sono cose che necessitano di tutta la nostra attenzione


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tristano said:


> Necessitare, secondo lo Zingarelli, e' sia transitivo che intransitivo. Quando intransitivo, richiede la proposizione "di"  pero' faccio fatica a capire la (forse) sottile differenza tra di loro.
> Gli esempi riportati sono: l'edificio necessita di manutenzione /  sono cose che necessitano tutta la nostra attenzione *sounds wrong to my ears*
> 
> Pero' mi pare anche possibile: sono cose che necessitano di tutta la nostra attenzione


----------



## edfnl

Pensando una frase più semplice: "Andrea necessita di un aiuto da parte dell'insegnante". 
Il "di" non mi sembra opzionale! 
In ogni caso il verbo necessitare è usatissimo in tutti i contesti, anche se generalmente in terza persona singolare o plurale, quasi mai in prima persona o seconda....


----------



## mapeta

Comunque io direi (mi sembra la cosa più semplice):
"Mi serve un taxi"


----------



## Montesacro

Esiste anche il verbo _abbisognare_, non dimentichiamolo:

_Il tema abbisogna di ulteriori approfondimenti._

Non colloquiale, ma discretamente impiegato nello scritto formale (io lo uso...)


----------



## Quovadis

Just to add to the confusion, _Cassell's Italian Dictionary, (Italian-English - English-Italian), Wiley Publishing, Inc., New York, NY, _page 68, defines (translates) "bisognare, _vi. _To need, to want, to occur, to be necessary. Bisogna lavorare, one must work; mi bisogno denaro, I need money: . . . etc. 

Why then is *Mi bisogno un taxi* incorrect Italian?

Thank you, 
Quovadis


----------



## Montesacro

Quovadis said:


> Just to add to the confusion, _Cassell's Italian Dictionary, (Italian-English - English-Italian), Wiley Publishing, Inc., New York, NY, _page 68, defines (translates) "bisognare, _vi. _To need, to want, to occur, to be necessary. Bisogna lavorare, one must work; mi bisogno denaro , I need money: . . . etc.
> 
> Why then is *Mi bisogno un taxi* incorrect Italian?
> 
> Thank you,
> Quovadis


 
_Bisognare_ is an intransitive verb, that's all.
Maybe you should buy another dictionary...


----------



## Quovadis

Montesacro said:


> _Bisognare_ is an intransitive verb, that's all.
> Maybe you should buy another dictionary...


 
I think you're right, but if it's an intransitive verb, it is a verb, and a verb is part of the speech, isn't it?
more confusuion!


----------

